
Netflix said to be in Disney’s crosshairs - phesse14
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/disney-remains-center-of-merger-talk-this-time-its-netflix-2016-10-03
======
M_Grey
I truly hope that Netflix doesn't sell to Disney; I can't imagine a worse
actor in the IP space than Disney. I'm not that worried though, I think that
Netflix sees its future as something more than being bought out at this stage.
Then again, money does speak its own powerful language.

~~~
stupidcar
I don't know. I think Netflix has a good idea of what they'd _like_ their
future to be, but no clear path to get there. Their subscriber growth is
slowing, and their content library is shrinking (and was always pretty anaemic
outside of a few core territories). Being owned by Disney would give them
guaranteed access to a AAA content catalogue, and far more firepower in
reciprocal licensing negotiations. And for their part, Disney gets a ready-
made, world-class streaming service.

While I'm apprehensive about the idea of this as a Netflix subscriber, I think
it probably makes a fair bit of sense for both businesses.

~~~
ousta
as a production company they will be much more successfull than disney in 5
years

~~~
samfisher83
Disney owns so much IP: Marvel, Star Wars, Disney. You expect them to come up
with that much stuff in 5 years?

~~~
exclusiv
Those are definitely powerhouse IP, but Netflix has a wider range of quality
content.

I agree it will be a challenge, but if you look at the talent that appears to
want to work with Netflix and do originals, I wouldn't rule out the parent's 5
year estimate.

It's not like you can just go to Disney and say "let's do this". They have a
brand and image to uphold so their content choices will always be limited.

------
edwhitesell
Interesting the article didn't mention Disney owns ABC, which owns a chunk of
Hulu (along with others in the consortium).

------
e1ven
I know that Netflix is relying more heavily on it's 1st-party content lately,
but I can't see how Disney could buy Netflix without making negotiations much
harder with every other studio..

Why would Sony/etc allow movies to be shown on a Disney owned platform?

~~~
serge2k
because Sony needs money badly?

------
gjolund
A logical move on both sides. Some of Netflix's biggest hits are Disney owned
IP's, and Netflix needs some more AAA titles in its catalogue.

Star Wars distribution alone makes it worth it.

------
eeeeeeeeeeeee
Please no. Disney is not the right company to be driving Netflix.

~~~
gjolund
You do realize that disney owns Marvel, Pixar, and Star Wars right?

~~~
WayneBro
Many people think that those franchises were better before Disney though.

~~~
gjolund
Those people aren't shareholders.

~~~
WayneBro
Oh pardon me, I didn't realize we were having a shareholder meeting.

